# Wildsau Hardride Riss am Kopfrohr



## WildsauHardride (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,

leider musste ich heute, beim entlacken meines Rahmens, feststellen das mein Rahmen einen Riss hat.
Der Riss ist dort, wo das Untere Rohr an das Kopfrohr geschweißt ist.
Sonderlich groß ist er nicht aber etwa 3cm lang...
Eigl. ist der Rahmen vorne ja recht massiv verschweißt...was meint Ihr, kann man damit noch fahren?

Oder kann ich das bei Alutech, noch nachschweiße lassen?

Hier mal ein Bild







Gruß


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. Juli 2009)

Wende dich doch gleich an Alutech?!? Ich glaube da wird dir geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juli 2009)

JÜ anrufen!


----------



## michar (12. Juli 2009)

ja...sowas direkt zum jürgen! dürfte ja ein garantiefall sein


----------



## WildsauHardride (12. Juli 2009)

Habe leider keine Garantie...hab das Bike mal hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.

Gruß


----------



## Big-Hiter (12. Juli 2009)

schreib dem Jü ne E-mail, der kann dir bestimmt nen fairen Preis machen.


----------



## WildsauHardride (12. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tip!
Habe den Jungs von Alutech, dann gleich ne mail geschickt...hoffe die Antworten morgen 

Gruß


----------



## rsu (13. Juli 2009)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tip!
> Habe den Jungs von Alutech, dann gleich ne mail geschickt...hoffe die Antworten morgen
> 
> Gruß



Jürgen antwortet immer sofort, ausser er ist auch mal im Urlaub  Also viel Glück


----------



## Eimer+ (13. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall vorab:
Wenn du leben möchtest, fahre nicht mehr damit!
Vielleicht kann man sowas ja nochmal schweißen, aber so wies jetzt ist...


----------



## WildsauHardride (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

so weiter fahren, wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt.

Also Jürgen hat Heute sofort zurück geschrieben und einen echt fairen Preis gemacht.
Leider haben die Jungs, ab Freitag 14 Tage Urlaub...naja muss ich wohl etwas abwarten...

Er meinte irgendwas von Kopfrohr neu planen...was bedeutet das?

Gruß Marc


----------



## jota (13. Juli 2009)

bist du dir sicher mit dem riss ?
http://www.mr-chemie.de/de/produkte/eindringpruefung/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (13. Juli 2009)

also auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als könnte es auch eine stärker verschmutzte Randzone sein, vom mechanischen Entlacken oder so??
Am Besten mal unter ner Lupe nochmal anschauen.


----------



## softbiker (13. Juli 2009)

Würde auch sagen dass das kein Riss ist.
Zumal du dann mit dem Vorderrad irgendwo frontal dagegen geknallt sein müsstet dass das Steuerrohr oben reisst.

Bin wie s.jay der meinung das kommt von einer Säurebehandlung.


----------

